# The XC90 got an under bonnet spruce



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Have had the car a year and thought as a birthday treat birthday I would try out hot G101, brushes and some AG vinyl and rubber care to see what a difference it would make. This was my first engine clean ever so could'nt wait to dive in.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking nice


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice!

Craving to try out myself! 

A 3.2 in an XC90? how much horsepower does it have?


----------

